# Seeking further Light on an elusive topic.



## Fiat Lux (Aug 24, 2016)

May Peace be upon you. I am a brother seeking info/ evidence on the regularity or lack there of regarding the National Supreme Council. I am a S.:R.: Mason belonging to a body whose allegiance is to the National Supreme Council. However, through my studies, knowledge of the Craft, & observations, somethings are not settling right with my conscience or intuition. However, neither my conscience nor  intuition is the yard stick by which regularity is to be measured. I would greatly appreciate if a brother could present something conclusive on this subject.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 24, 2016)

There are only 4 legitimate AASR bodies in the US.  The AASR-SJ, AASR-NMJ and their PHA counter parts.

Also there are ONLY 2 regular GLs per state....the GLofXX and the MWPHGLoXX with a couple of exceptions in the name on the pha side (stringer for mississipi and union for fl)

What is the name of your GL?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> There are only 4 legitimate AASR bodies in the US. The AASR-SJ, AASR-NMJ and their PHA counter parts.


Brother, I've only been a member of the AASR for 9 months and still, obviously, have a lot to learn. Are you saying that there are 2 PHA counterparts of the AASR?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 24, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Brother, I've only been a member of the AASR for 9 months and still, obviously, have a lot to learn. Are you saying that there are 2 PHA counterparts of the AASR?



Sure is a long story short a brother saw some irregular things happening with money on the AASR SJ PHA and exposed it  the person steeling money which was a hired IT tech ( not even a member of the order ) the same brother though it in his best interest to run against the sitting SGIG and lost the election that brother then went on to form his own United  Supreme Council AASR


----------



## caution22113 (Aug 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Sure is a long story short a brother saw some irregular things happening with money on the AASR SJ PHA and exposed it  the person steeling money which was a hired IT tech ( not even a member of the order ) the same brother though it in his best interest to run against the sitting SGIG and lost the election that brother then went on to form his own National Supreme Council AASR



Which SGIG are you referring to?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ralph Slaughter ran against 
Illustrious Deary Vaughn SGIG and Slaughter lost


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 24, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Ralph Slaughter ran against
> Illustrious Deary Vaughn SGIG and Slaughter lost



Afterwards Ralph Slaughter went on to form the National Supreme Council AASR


----------



## caution22113 (Aug 24, 2016)

I believe your confusing the National Supreme Council with the USC-SJ based in DC.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 24, 2016)

caution22113 said:


> I believe your confusing the National Supreme Council with the USC-SJ based in DC.



I stand corrected it is United Supreme council-SJ based in DC thanks for pointing that out


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 24, 2016)

There history is interestingly worded 

http://www.uscaasr33sjpha.org/history.html


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 24, 2016)

The history of the older / Alpha of USCAASR-SJ PHA
in witch I belong 

http://www.aasrphasj.org/usc-history


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 24, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Brother, I've only been a member of the AASR for 9 months and still, obviously, have a lot to learn. Are you saying that there are 2 PHA counterparts of the AASR?




Yes.  There is a PHA SJ and NMJ just like on our side



mrpierce17 said:


> Sure is a long story short a brother saw some irregular things happening with money on the AASR SJ PHA and exposed it  the person steeling money which was a hired IT tech ( not even a member of the order ) the same brother though it in his best interest to run against the sitting SGIG and lost the election that brother then went on to form his own United  Supreme Council AASR


I wasnt refering to this unrecognized order


Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Fiat Lux (Aug 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> There are only 4 legitimate AASR bodies in the US.  The AASR-SJ, AASR-NMJ and their PHA counter parts.
> 
> Also there are ONLY 2 regular GLs per state....the GLofXX and the MWPHGLoXX with a couple of exceptions in the name on the pha side (stringer for mississipi and union for fl)
> 
> ...


I am located in The Bahamas. My GL ( or Grand Council) is Father Abraham. We are under the National Supreme Council, whose current head is Ill. Edward Chapman.


----------



## Fiat Lux (Aug 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> There are only 4 legitimate AASR bodies in the US.  The AASR-SJ, AASR-NMJ and their PHA counter parts.
> 
> Also there are ONLY 2 regular GLs per state....the GLofXX and the MWPHGLoXX with a couple of exceptions in the name on the pha side (stringer for mississipi and union for fl)
> 
> ...


Also, though we are under the National Supreme Council, it says AASR NJ. Does this body have any recognition in the general Masonic world?


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 25, 2016)

Fiat Lux said:


> I am located in The Bahamas. My GL ( or Grand Council) is Father Abraham. We are under the National Supreme Council, whose current head is Ill. Edward Chapman.


Edit: I'm somewhat confused as to your grand lodge. There is no recognised grand lodge with the name Abraham in it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 25, 2016)

Fiat Lux said:


> I am located in The Bahamas. My GL ( or Grand Council) is Father Abraham. We are under the National Supreme Council, whose current head is Ill. Edward Chapman.


Its bogus.  There is a MWPHGLo the commonwealth of the bahamas.  Also the UGLE, GLoScotland and GLoIreland also have district gls there.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Yes. There is a PHA SJ and NMJ just like on our side


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Fiat Lux (Aug 25, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Its bogus.  There is a MWPHGLo the commonwealth of the bahamas.  Also the UGLE, GLoScotland and GLoIreland also have district gls there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Thanks a lot for the enlightenment brothers.


----------



## Bro. T. Quattlebaum (Mar 23, 2019)

Greetings Brothers,  I came across an old post by young Brother Shahkem re: National Supreme Council, A.A.S.R.M.  As a young Master, I was encouraged by the elders to search for Truth ... absolute freedom of conscience... I encourage continue study, began at 1733, Henry Price and the Lodge of England relations with Boston Freemasons; research Emperors of the East and West created in Paris in 1758;  Bro. Morin (1766-1770); Bro. Joseph Cerneau; Prince Hall plus 14 - the Revolutionary War (who won and who came to the aid of the victor?); Civil War; Ancients and Moderns; role of the Grand Lodge of France - Bro. DeBulow conferred the 33 degree on Bro. Ray, Bro. Miller, Bro. Anderson, and Bro. Griffin; look into the Hayes Council, Western Jurisdiction, National Supreme Council, Imperial Supreme Council ... etc.  Remember, how words are passed along ... how often are they changed based on the next brother understanding, interpretation or speech.  All U.S.-base Lodges were stricken from UGLE during the War of 1812... familiarize yourselves with the actual meaning of "clandestine" it is used way too often and incorrectly.  The institution of Freemasonry is essentially a philanthropic institution, philosophical and progressive.  Every Freemason's duty, under all circumstances, it to aid, enlighten, and protect his brother Mason ... defend him against injustice.  We all understand the Fraternity!  But, whom among us are practicing operative masonry?  We are place on our path through various pathways, We must live the craft and not just wear it!   I was raised in Mt. Zion Lodge No. 36 of Bendersen Grand Council working under the National Supreme Council, as was my Father and Grand Father.  I currently served under Cornerstone Grand Council of Deliberations working under Imperial Supreme Council.  Of course at there are two tracks in Freemasonry, we should be able to recognized (compare/contrast) Grand Lodge/Grand Council... by any Letters you prefer.  I seldom write these types of posts...Sincerely and Fraternally, Bro. T. Quattlebaum


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 24, 2019)

Bro. T. Quattlebaum said:


> Greetings Brothers,  I came across an old post by young Brother Shahkem re: National Supreme Council, A.A.S.R.M.  As a young Master, I was encouraged by the elders to search for Truth ... absolute freedom of conscience... I encourage continue study, began at 1733, Henry Price and the Lodge of England relations with Boston Freemasons; research Emperors of the East and West created in Paris in 1758;  Bro. Morin (1766-1770); Bro. Joseph Cerneau; Prince Hall plus 14 - the Revolutionary War (who won and who came to the aid of the victor?); Civil War; Ancients and Moderns; role of the Grand Lodge of France - Bro. DeBulow conferred the 33 degree on Bro. Ray, Bro. Miller, Bro. Anderson, and Bro. Griffin; look into the Hayes Council, Western Jurisdiction, National Supreme Council, Imperial Supreme Council ... etc.  Remember, how words are passed along ... how often are they changed based on the next brother understanding, interpretation or speech.  All U.S.-base Lodges were stricken from UGLE during the War of 1812... familiarize yourselves with the actual meaning of "clandestine" it is used way too often and incorrectly.  The institution of Freemasonry is essentially a philanthropic institution, philosophical and progressive.  Every Freemason's duty, under all circumstances, it to aid, enlighten, and protect his brother Mason ... defend him against injustice.  We all understand the Fraternity!  But, whom among us are practicing operative masonry?  We are place on our path through various pathways, We must live the craft and not just wear it!   I was raised in Mt. Zion Lodge No. 36 of Bendersen Grand Council working under the National Supreme Council, as was my Father and Grand Father.  I currently served under Cornerstone Grand Council of Deliberations working under Imperial Supreme Council.  Of course at there are two tracks in Freemasonry, we should be able to recognized (compare/contrast) Grand Lodge/Grand Council... by any Letters you prefer.  I seldom write these types of posts...Sincerely and Fraternally, Bro. T. Quattlebaum



Huh?


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 24, 2019)

bupton52 said:


> Huh?


My sentiments exactly.


----------

